# Problems in transmission 4th gear from Spain



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

The first problem is often solved by the AMSOIL swap out as well. Mine improved with my short shifter as well but I wouldn't say it "fixed" the problem.

If you do go with the AMSOIL 75W90 make sure you buy three of the little guys. You'll want 2.5 quarts and not the standard 2.0 quarts.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

We've had a few members discover the cables from the shift lever base to the transmission weren't moving freely. 4th gear seemed to be the gear most impacted when this occured.


----------

